# Shikamaru and Temari (Finally...)



## Kaien (Oct 27, 2006)

My best work so far, with two of my favorite characters(I took care to make them a bit older too, about 18 on this drawing )^^:


----------



## Lady Azura (Oct 27, 2006)

Shikamaru has a goatee?! XD

Temari's outfit pawns all!

Awesome drawing! Love it!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Oct 27, 2006)

Not my favorite couple, but that's a gorgeous piece of art!

Good job!!!


----------



## Kaien (Oct 27, 2006)

I should've mentioned that they're a bit older then in the actual naruto series... they're about 18 years old there^^


----------



## Suzie (Oct 27, 2006)

That looks awesome  

Except Shikamru looks kind of weird.


----------



## MiNaC (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice drawing. 

Shikamaru looks more like his dad there.


----------



## Kaien (Oct 27, 2006)

That's because he's all grown up there^^


----------



## Saurus (Oct 27, 2006)

Although Shika's goatee looks as though he was glued onto his shin, with his perverted look in his eyes ......Good effort


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice drawing its so welly drawn. The only difference between shikamaru and his dad is that his dad has some scars on his face but shikamaru doesn't.


----------



## Kaien (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree with the fact that shika does have a sort of perveted look in his eyes, but i don't see that his goatee is actually glued to his chin... But well, i'll try and do better next time^^


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 27, 2006)

sheeeit, dude. whatta piece. Keep it up, for the sake of all that is good and holy!


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 27, 2006)

Very nice! ^_^


----------



## Love (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow...Although Shika Would Probably Look Better Without A Goatee...Thats Really Good...Ahhhhh...I Wish I Could Draw Like That...lol..


----------



## Narzhul (Oct 28, 2006)

Roflmao XD
he looks a bit perverted with that goatee and that blush on his face
But dude thats like awesome, specially temari. Love her pose, lack of mistakes anatomy-wise, the fact that you pulled off a profile view, and their clothes.
Awesome work, keep it up


----------



## Kaien (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks guys^^
I really did put my heart into this drawing since Shika/Tema is, with the Naru/Hina pairing, the pairing i cherish the most.
And i'm simply in love with the temari character^^


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!


The drawing is simply amazing!!!!!


@__@.....keep it up >.<


----------



## yummysasuke (Oct 28, 2006)

You drew Temari with a gorgeous outfit, but her legs look a little odd to me; the angle I mean. 

But great pic.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Oct 28, 2006)

That looks awesome! Shikamaru really resembles his father


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Oct 28, 2006)

Superb!!! Very great drawing!  I especially love Temari there! And her outfit!!!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Oct 28, 2006)

That's really awesome. Love the detail and shading.


----------



## FireCandy (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't like this pairing but this work is great. Keep it up!


----------



## Kaien (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the comment^^
Perhaps i'll make you like this pairing a little bit more!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 29, 2006)

damn really good.  Nice shading indeed, and the clothing detail is amazing.  Stylish beard too XD


----------



## Lovewitches (Oct 29, 2006)

very nicely done! I saw this over at the ShikaTema FC as well

reps for you ^________^


----------



## JessieB (Oct 29, 2006)

so cute :3 not so sure about the facial hair though XD haha. but it looks awesome, great job <3 temari looks so pretty. but boobs are pretty big X3


----------



## az0r (Oct 30, 2006)

haha that looks awesome shikamaru looks so much like his dad


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Oct 30, 2006)

it's very cool!
nice pencil skils!
i love it!


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 30, 2006)

WOW 
I love Temari's CLOTHES!!!!!
YAY they together at last...


----------



## Faye Valentine (Oct 30, 2006)

Shika looks funny with a goatie, but this is a really awesome piece of art


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Oct 30, 2006)

cute.... I think they go together


----------



## AZNKid14 (Oct 30, 2006)

Like I said in the Naruto Central forums, great work, Shika and Temari are my favorite future pairings in the wholse series so keep it up.


----------



## Junas (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks awesome!!! Shika and Temari really are made for each other I think. So this deserves reps!


----------



## Kaien (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for your posts and your point of views^^


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice drawing. Keep up the excellent work! ShikaTema rules!


----------



## Kaien (Nov 1, 2006)

> ShikaTema rules!



I couldn't say it better Shadow0fabandit-san, new update for the fanfic coming soon(for those who care^^)


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 1, 2006)

awesome stuff but shika looks like his dad but i guess he eventually would in the future cause afterall he is the son


----------



## Kaien (Nov 2, 2006)

Indeed my friend^^
I didn't want him to keep the same exact look he had in next gen or in the former naruto serie so i added some beard to make him a litle bit older^^


----------



## Asuma (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks awesome! Will of the Fire, it's all about the BEARD


----------



## Heart Gaze (Nov 2, 2006)

Cute!! ^_^


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Nov 3, 2006)

thats awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Kaien (Nov 4, 2006)

Lol, its all about the beard^^
Thank you guys for your comments


----------



## Mojim (Nov 4, 2006)

Very nice work indeed.I like the shading,it's very nice ^^ and their outfit are very detailed.
Keep it up


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow, the anatomy is great.  But I can't imagine Shikamaru with a gautee,xD Great job I think you should leave it like that no cloring needed!


----------



## DeathRose (Nov 4, 2006)

very very nice!!!!! it justs creeps mw out with the goatee on shikamaru, but otherwise, extremely nice artwork and temari looks hot


----------



## LenKun (Nov 4, 2006)

I think it is sexy, temari is on my CUTIES!!! list


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 4, 2006)

*reps*
that was awsome ... love temaris outfit .... but i think shikamaru can do without the goateeeee.


----------



## Kaien (Nov 5, 2006)

Apparently, nobody likes the goatee so i'll try and make it without it next time^^
Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Lord James (Nov 6, 2006)

Lol! Shikamaru looks just like his dad! XD
And Temari looks sexy. xD

I'm not a big fan of ShikaTema, but I admit that is very good!


----------



## Kakuzu (Nov 6, 2006)

LoL, I never thought of Shikamaru with facial hair!  Thats a great drawing!


----------



## Kaien (Nov 6, 2006)

lol thanks yall^^


----------



## Rashman (Nov 6, 2006)

ANOTHER AWESOME FANART FROM YOU   nice work


----------



## Serp (Nov 6, 2006)

i likes it


----------



## Kaien (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks, all of you^^
Glad you appreciate it!!!


----------



## Hyuuga Akari (Jul 8, 2007)

This is easily the best Temari work I've ever seen. Great job!


----------



## Hyuuga Akari (Jul 8, 2007)

This is easily the best Temari work I've ever seen. Great job!


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Jul 8, 2007)

aww very nice drawing ^^


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 8, 2007)

Really nice. Temari looks pretty hot


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh, fantastically done, I love how Shikamaru looks so much like his father. Temari's face is so sweet and I love how you did their outfits with the shading. The placement of Temari's legs bug me a little, but, mostly because the position of the right one looks a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## ̣ (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice


----------



## lollipop (Jul 8, 2007)

I love it! Temari looks beautifaly drawn !! <3


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Jul 8, 2007)

*agrees with whatever Sora said*

There is no emoticon to tell you how much ///-ness this is...

I've never seen anything like this before.


----------



## Temari45 (Jul 8, 2007)

awesome job! Temari's my fav character :] [[hence the username]] and this is the best drawing of Temari and Shikamaru ive ever seen!


----------



## Furious George (Jul 8, 2007)

NICE. Love it.


----------



## chacha (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow you did a very good job. The shading was done well, and I especially like Temari's outfit. Details are fantastic. Great job!


----------



## Mongrel (Jul 9, 2007)

Really nice!  I love the facial hair on Shikamaru and the outfit on Temari.  Pretty sweet!  *two thumbs up*


----------



## Yellow (Jul 9, 2007)

It's perfect. I really like how Shikamaru is staring at their intertwined hands and Temari is just smiling.

A very nice pairing too.

This is one of the best work of arts I've ever seen. +Reps for you.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone else demand a colored version?


----------



## Kaien (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, i thought this thread had died a long time ago and i'm both surprised and very happy that people are still posting comments about this drawing^^
Well let me tell you that every single comment that you people have posted ever since the very begining of this thread have truly honoured me, i am really moved by what you have said about it, and, from the bottom of my heart, i thank you all!
PS: Just as Nakiro-san has said, feel free to color this drawing as you please, I seriously don't mind^^(I don't know how to color anyways)


----------



## Creator (Jul 9, 2007)

AWESOME DRAWING. 

(Now i will proceed to make this post longer and describe how it is good. Just to avoid another neg rep saying it is wrong to say an art is awesome without evidence.)

Shika looks perfect. He looks almost exactly like his father does. The detail and shading are perfect on him and Temari. Temari's clothes are awesome. I can tell you have a very good imagination because only a person who has good imagination will be able to draw something like that make make it look that damn good. I wish i was in Shika position.


----------



## Kaien (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks a lot creator for your detailed review I truly appreciate it^^.


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Jul 10, 2007)

It looks awesome!You did a great job!^_^

Temari's outfit looks a whole lot like Sheena's from Tales of Symphonia.It looks great on her though!


----------



## Kaien (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for your comment NejiIsMyLuv-san.
Concerning temari's outfit, i did inspire myself with sheena's one so if you think that they ressemble its normal, even if i did try to change it a bit^^


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Dec 10, 2007)

looks great


----------



## Brigade (Dec 10, 2007)

That is awesome


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice drawing! They look very accurately drawn, and the shading is good. I like how you added a beard to shikamaru, but only he would be 18 because temari is 3 years older... or maybe 2...


----------



## Denji (Dec 10, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## eruferu (Jan 1, 2008)

Haha, Shikamaru has a beard! Looks more and more like his dad every day, eh? Anyway, I'm liking this! Good job.


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 1, 2008)

holy shit thats some good ass drawing


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jan 1, 2008)

That's awesome. Shika is great ^^


----------



## Tefax (Jan 1, 2008)

awesome job  I love the shading


----------

